# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2012



## PCGH_Marco (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2012 ist ab sofort     online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. Juli 2012   am   Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3     Werktage  früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware  08/2012  in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf   Fragen  und  Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2012 haben euch gefallen?*

*Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 08/2012 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2012)

Klasse, habe mir schon öfters überlegt, ob ich mir Torchlight zulegen soll und nun bekomm ichs so


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2012)

Endlich, endlich mal wieder eine wirklich gute Vollversion! Hatte mir schon überlegt, auf ein reines Magazin-Studenten-Abo umzusteigen, aber wenn qualitativ gleichwertige Spiele von Zeit zu Zeit wieder Einzug halten, dann bleib ich euch als DVD-Abonnent bestimmt noch mindestens für weitere sieben Jahre erhalten.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

Soo, nach erstem Überfliegen der Ausgabe sind mir ein paar Sachen aufgefallen:

- Carstens Hinweis auf die "Entenzüchter"-Suchmaschine () gefällt mir 

- mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Karten ihr für den OC-Artikel zur 670/7950 verwendet habt. 

- der Artikel Bigtower vs Miditower hat mich überzeugt, dass als nächstes ein Bigtower angeschafft wird. 

Mehr dann nach genauerem Studium der Ausgabe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich, wie sinnvoll die Angaben zur Fiep-Neigung der getesteten Grafikkarten sind. Mit einem einzigen Testexemplar hat man keine besonders valide Basis, um auf die gesamte Serie Rückschlüsse ziehen zu können - wenn aber in eurem Test steht "Modell XY von Hersteller Z fiept entsetzlich / überhaupt nicht", dann ist das für den Leser und potentiellen Grafikkartenkäufer als einzige erhältliche Information zu diesem Thema natürlich ein Grund, genau diese Karte (nicht) zu kaufen - egal ob ihr jetzt zufällig das schlimmste aller je gebauten Exemplare einer Serie in der Hand hattet, oder die einzige nicht-fiepende Karte aus einer Bande von elektronischen Grillen.

Edit: Ah, ich hab grad beim Weiterlesen entdeckt, dass darauf im Text noch eingegangen wird. Mit dieser Erläuterung ist es schon besser


----------



## smoke1989 (30. Juni 2012)

Gibts in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Test zu der GTX 680 KFA2 LTD OC und oder der GTX 680 Lightning?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2012)

smoke1989 schrieb:


> Gibts in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Test zu der GTX 680 KFA2 LTD OC und oder der GTX 680 Lightning?


 
Die KFA² wurde schon in der letzten Ausgabe kurz vorgestellt, und ist in dieser Ausgabe im großen 44-Karten-Testfeld dabei.


----------



## smoke1989 (30. Juni 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die KFA² wurde schon in der letzten Ausgabe kurz vorgestellt, und ist in dieser Ausgabe im großen 44-Karten-Testfeld dabei.


 
Ich hab eben nochmal in der alten geschaut, da wurde die KFA2 LTD OC nicht getestet (auch nicht kurz vorgestellt).


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2012)

smoke1989 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nochmal in der alten geschaut, da wurde die KFA2 LTD OC nicht getestet (auch nicht kurz vorgestellt).


 
Hmm, da hab ich wohl fantasiert... vielleicht wurde sie auf der Website mal vorgestellt. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2012)

Die LTD haben wir nicht zum Test erhalten, aber die EX OC – und die ist ziemlich gut (siehe 44-Grafikkarten-Test). 

Die GTX 680 Lightning ist mittlerweile bei uns eingetroffen und steht fest auf der Agenda für die 09/2012 (Test neuer High-End-Karten, wie im Megatest schon angekündigt).



Klarostorix schrieb:


> - mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Karten ihr für den OC-Artikel zur 670/7950 verwendet habt.
> 
> Mehr dann nach genauerem Studium der Ausgabe.


 
Das genaue Studium des OC-Fließtexts wird wir dann verraten, dass es sich um eine Sapphire HD 7950 OC (Dual-X-Kühler) und eine GTX 670 Phantom handelt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

@Raff: Mit welchen Karten habt ihr den OC-Artikel der GTX 670 und der Radeon 7950 durchgetestet? Keine Referenz-Karte wie auf dem Bild zum Artikel, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> @Raff: Mit welchen Karten habt ihr den OC-Artikel der GTX 670 und der Radeon 7950 durchgetestet? Keine Referenz-Karte wie auf dem Bild zum Artikel, oder?


 
Da Text offenbar nicht hilft: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2012)

Siehe oben. Oder lies den Artikel. 

_Argh, der Spillemann. Danke. _

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die LTD haben wir nicht zum Test erhalten, aber die EX OC – und die ist ziemlich gut (siehe 44-Grafikkarten-Test).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Entschuldige, dass ich deine Zeit verschwende 


Eine -Frage hab ich noch: Mein CPU-Kühler (Scythe Grand Kama Cross) erscheint mir irgendwie zu laut: Im Idle haben meine CPU-Kerne (kein OC oder UV) schon um die 40 Grad (39-42) bei 26 Grad Raumtemperatur. Unter Last rennt der Kühler dann mit maximaler Drehzahl und hält die CPU bei gerade so 60 Grad. Das ist nicht normal, oder? Mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich ganz gut belüftet: 2x 120 rein (Seite und vorne) und 140 + 120 raus (beide oben)...



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Da Text offenbar nicht hilft:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sein EDIT kam, nachdem ich nochmals nachgefragt habe, ich gestehe dennoch


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

(Noch) Eine Frage habe ich: Wenn in euren Test-Tabellen eine GeForce GTX 670 angegeben ist, dann testet ihr die Leistung mit garantiertem Boost (980MHz), d.h. Ihr passt das Power Target so an, dass der garantierte Boost möglichst konstant gehalten wird, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie missfällt mir ein Detail aus dem Big bs Midi Tower.
Der Midi Tower bezieht seine frische Luft direkt aus der Rückseite des Big Towers.
Sollte man es nicht anders aufbauen? So zieht der Midi Tower direkt warme Luft an und kann mmn nur Werte bekommen die nicht so optimal sind.

Den Rest hab ich noch nicht durch.


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Irgendwie missfällt mir ein Detail aus dem Big bs Midi Tower.
> Der Midi Tower bezieht seine frische Luft direkt aus der Rückseite des Big Towers.
> Sollte man es nicht anders aufbauen? So zieht der Midi Tower direkt warme Luft an und kann mmn nur Werte bekommen die nicht so optimal sind.




Hi, du meinst den Artikel ab Seite 88? Keine Sorge: Die PCs standen nicht hintereinander - es handelt sich um zwei getrennte Fotos.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi, du meinst den Artikel ab Seite 88? Keine Sorge: Die PCs standen nicht hintereinander - es handelt sich um zwei getrennte Fotos.



Ich rede vom Video. Da standen sie die ganze Zeit so.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juli 2012)

Moin!


Klarostorix schrieb:


> (Noch) Eine Frage habe ich: Wenn in euren Test-Tabellen eine GeForce GTX 670 angegeben ist, dann testet ihr die Leistung mit garantiertem Boost (980MHz), d.h. Ihr passt das Power Target so an, dass der garantierte Boost möglichst konstant gehalten wird, verstehe ich das richtig?



Falls sich das noch auf den OC-Artikel bezieht: Nein, dort sind wir von der Basisfrequenz von 915 MHz ausgegangen (das steht in den Benchmarks auch dran).


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Falls sich das noch auf den OC-Artikel bezieht: Nein, dort sind wir von der Basisfrequenz von 915 MHz ausgegangen (das steht in den Benchmarks auch dran).



Bezieht sich auf alle Benches, z. B. auch den Leistungsindex. Dass ihr bei den OC-Tests von der Basisfrequenz ausgegangen seid, ist mir aufgefallen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juli 2012)

Der abgedruckte Leistungsindex ist noch „der Alte“, also mit normalem Boost. Die auf 980 MHz beschränkte Version hatten wir als Zusatzinfo im Referenztest der GTX 670 drin.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2012)

Normaler Boost ist demnach 1050 MHz oder so... Danke für die Info.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo GoldenMic!

Zugegeben, hast Du nicht ganz unrecht, dass der Versuchsaufbau nicht optimal ist. Ich hätte die beiden Geräte mit der Front zueinander und stellen sollen. Mit der Ausrichtung wie im Video wollte ich den direkten Größenvergleich sowie den Einbau der identischen Hardware verdeutlichen. Allerdings muss ich anmerken, dass die beiden in der unteren Front eingebauten 120-Millimeter-Lüfter im "kleinen" Shinobi-Gehäuse die Luft zum größten Teil von der Gehäuse-Unterseite sowie teils durch die beiden schmalen Gitter am rechten und linken Rand der ansonsten abgeschlossenen Front ansaugen. Daher bekommt das kleine Gehäuse nur wenig von der Abluft des Shinobi XL ab. Zusätzlich wird die Abluft auch auf Höhe der 5,25-Zoll-Einbauischächte des Shinobi oben am Heck der XL-Variante per 120-Millimeter herausgeblasen. Wenn überhaupt, bekommt die kleine Gehäuse-Variante dann doch nur wenig warme Luft vom XL-Modell ab.

MFG 
Der Leiter des Experiments


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Juli 2012)

Mmn zu wenig AMD bzw. auch die AMD Trinity Prozessoren.
Bringt mal bitte einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Notebooktests in der nächsten Ausgabe mit den neuen Trinity Prozessoren oder irgend ein Special dazu.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2012)

Von AMD gibt's derzeit brandneu die Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ... Paper Launch jedoch.

Die längst vorgestellen Trinity-Mobile-SKUs tröpfeln nur sehr langsam in den Markt (einzig ein paar HP Pavilion und ProBook sind gut lieferbar) ... ein 11,6er mit ULV-Trinity wäre schick *seufz* bis die Desktop-SKUs samt FM2-Boards retail kommen, wird's wohl September.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Juli 2012)

Jawoll, endlich mal ein Test zu den richtigen Lüftern und nicht diesen Miniteilen  Mein HAF X soll ein paar neue 200er kriegen 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Der abgedruckte Leistungsindex ist noch „der Akte“, also mit normalem Boost. Die auf 980 MHz beschränkte Version hatten wir als Zusatzinfo im Referenztest der GTX 670 drin.



Der Akte? Heißt das nicht die Akte? *trollface*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juli 2012)

Nee, aber der A*l*te; danke.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2012)

Auf Seite 62 >>Spartipp Xeon E3<< habt ihr meiner Meinung nach einen Fehler drin und einen ungeschickten Benchmark.
Als Fazit habt ihr mit einem Plus "keine Grafikeinheit, nicht übertaktbar" geschrieben.
Ist das nicht eher ein Minus?

Und wieso habt ihr ein Spiel als Benchmark genommen das nur auf 2 Kerne läuft?
Wieso nicht ein Spiel das von SMT profitiert? Damit wäre der Xeon wahrscheinlich vor dem i5 3570k gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

Im Print-Index und *Online* ist der Xeon mit allen Benches drin, Skyrim ist schlicht derzeit sehr populär - daher habe ich dieses Spiel als exemplarischen Dualthread-Bench herangezogen (ein Quadthread-Spiel würde kaum anders aussehen von der Relation her). x264 HD wiederum lastet alle Kerne plus SMT aus. Spiele, die nennenswert von 4C/8T profitieren, gibt's meines Wissens nicht. 

Das "keine Grafikeinheit, nicht übertaktbar" sollte natürlich ein Negativpunkt sein, das habe ich nichts korrekt ans Layout weitergegeben.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit BFBC2 als Spiel um SMT herauszuheben?


----------



## n3rd (4. Juli 2012)

Habs gerade in der Hand liegen! Jungz, seit ca. 3 Jahren das beste Heft! Ein MUST-HAVE!
THX@PCGH-Crew


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

Aaaaaalt  Das hat sich seit irgendeinem Patch gedreht, jetzt senken 8T bei 4C die Fps :-/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

n3rd schrieb:


> Habs gerade in der Hand liegen! Jungz, seit ca. 3 Jahren das beste Heft! Ein MUST-HAVE!
> THX@PCGH-Crew


 
Bitte genauer, warum du das so siehst! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aaaaaalt  Das hat sich seit irgendeinem Patch gedreht, jetzt senken 8T bei 4C die Fps :-/


 
Mh also bis BFBC 2 aus dem Benches raus ist war das immer so. Könntet ihr das nochmal nachstellen? i7-760 vs. i7-860 oder so. Wäre nice.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juli 2012)

Falls ich morgen dazu komme, ja - der E3-1230v2 steckt noch im Sys ...


----------



## n3rd (4. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bitte genauer, warum du das so siehst!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich weiß es nicht genau, wie es richtig ausgedrückt werden soll, aber in diesem Heft steckt Old-School-Atmosphäre drin ( damit ist natürlich nicht die Hardware gemeint! ).
Hab schon lange so eine Freude beim Lesen des Hefts nicht gehabt! 
@Raff: Reicht das so?


----------



## FKY2000 (5. Juli 2012)

Kann mich da nur anschließen, eine gute Ausgabe...aber die beste der letzten 3 Jahre ? ...da gab es noch zu viele andere gute Ausgaben 

Was mir gefallen hat: 

--> Der Artikel über den Dual Sockel "Rekord PC" ... 
wobei ich mir hier noch einige weitere gängige Benches gewünscht hätte (Cinebench, Vantage, Aida64, SuperPi)

--> Der Grafikkarten Artikel (sowas ist immer aufs Neue gut)

Generell finde ich (auch mal aussergewöhnliche) OC Artikel (gerne auch mit älterer HW) sehr gut...warum keine eigene regelmäßige Rubrik ? 
Bei den vielen OC-interessierten Lesern? Evtl. kombiniert mit einer Kühlung + Lüfter Ecke?

Ja gut die großen Lüfter...nice to know...aber bei mir passen derartige Viecher nicht rein...für später zum Nachschlagen aber nicht verkehrt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juli 2012)

Einige weitere Wert gibt's hier: *16 Kerne im Test: Doppelter Xeon E5-2687W plus Asus Z9PE-D8 WS*


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Juli 2012)

Hey n3rd, mit deinem Lob hast du es auf die Facebookseite der PCGH gebracht


----------



## n3rd (5. Juli 2012)

@Red...

Kein Plan.. hab kein Account bei Facebook!

Edit:

Oh my god! Hab gerade gegooglet.... du hast recht! Bin ich jetzt berühmt, weil ich von PCGH zittiert werde?


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Juli 2012)

Jep, gleich ruft 20th Century Fox an und fragt, ob du den nächsten Joker spielen willst


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juli 2012)

n3rd schrieb:


> @Red...
> 
> Kein Plan.. hab kein Account bei Facebook!
> 
> ...


 
Aus großen Worten folgt große Ehre - oder so.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juli 2012)

Habs mir gestern geholt. Danke für Torchlight. Wollt ich mir bei Steam mal gönnen aber als DVD-Beilage ist das natürlich auch ne feine Sache gg.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab eine Frage zum LCD-Test (ab S.100). Darin steht, es war bei allen Monitoren nur 50% DS möglich - lag das jetzt nur an der verwendeten Geforce? Auch in der Wertungstabelle am Ende heißt es dann bei jedem Monitor DS: 100% - nicht möglich. Ich hätte gerne Klarheit, ob die Monitore das nicht mitmachen, oder die Testplattform (die wird ja leider auch nicht näher erläutert, bis auf den Hinweis dass der Geforce-Treiber für DS verwendet wurde).


----------



## phan-tomias (14. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte Euch generell mal loben für Artikel über rechtliche Fragen, wie der über Accounts und Lizenzen. Es ist sehr interessant neben dem ganzen "Halbwissen" in anderen Medien hier auch mal was "anständiges" zu lesen. Bitte macht damit weiter so, da gibt es ja auch unendlich viele Themen. Mir wurde mittlerweile 2 mal der Steam Account gehackt, was für Möglichkeiten bestehen, wenn der Account in der Zeit gesperrt wird, habt ihr da Erfahrungen? In diesem Fall würde ich nicht mal darüber informiert werden, weil meine Emailadresse entfernt wurde.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage zum LCD-Test (ab S.100). Darin steht, es war bei allen Monitoren nur 50% DS möglich - lag das jetzt nur an der verwendeten Geforce? Auch in der Wertungstabelle am Ende heißt es dann bei jedem Monitor DS: 100% - nicht möglich. Ich hätte gerne Klarheit, ob die Monitore das nicht mitmachen, oder die Testplattform (die wird ja leider auch nicht näher erläutert, bis auf den Hinweis dass der Geforce-Treiber für DS verwendet wurde).


 

Da jetzt die Arbeitswoche wieder begonnen hat, möchte ich nochmal die Aufmerksamkeit der Redaktion auf meine obige Frage lenken


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage zum LCD-Test (ab S.100). Darin steht, es war bei allen Monitoren nur 50% DS möglich - lag das jetzt nur an der verwendeten Geforce? Auch in der Wertungstabelle am Ende heißt es dann bei jedem Monitor DS: 100% - nicht möglich. Ich hätte gerne Klarheit, ob die Monitore das nicht mitmachen, oder die Testplattform (die wird ja leider auch nicht näher erläutert, bis auf den Hinweis dass der Geforce-Treiber für DS verwendet wurde).



Sowohl mit einer Kepler-Geforce (600) als auch mit einer GCN-Radeon (HD 7000) ist kein 2x2/100%-DS möglich. Alles andere ist Gefrickel, meint zu mindestens Raff. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit einer Geforce und etwas Probiererei 1,5x1,5 DS zu erhalten, liegt bei etwa 95 Prozent. Egal ob Fermi oder Kepler. Auf einer Radeon ist etwas mehr Gefummel, daher gibt’s im 6-GiByte-Test im kommenden Heft einen Extrakasten - und in der 10/2012 dann vielleicht einen Artikel.

Marco


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Sowohl mit einer Kepler-Geforce (600) als auch mit einer GCN-Radeon (HD 7000) ist kein 2x2/100%-DS möglich. Alles andere ist Gefrickel, meint zu mindestens Raff. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit einer Geforce und etwas Probiererei 1,5x1,5 DS zu erhalten, liegt bei etwa 95 Prozent. Egal ob Fermi oder Kepler. Auf einer Radeon ist etwas mehr Gefummel, daher gibt’s im 6-GiByte-Test im kommenden Heft einen Extrakasten - und in der 10/2012 dann vielleicht einen Artikel.
> 
> Marco


 
Also liegt es auch an den Bildschirmen selbst, ob DS funktioniert oder nicht?
Danke jedenfalls schonmal für die Erläuterung.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juli 2012)

phan-tomias schrieb:


> Ich möchte Euch generell mal loben für Artikel über rechtliche Fragen, wie der über Accounts und Lizenzen. Es ist sehr interessant neben dem ganzen "Halbwissen" in anderen Medien hier auch mal was "anständiges" zu lesen. Bitte macht damit weiter so, da gibt es ja auch unendlich viele Themen.



Erst einmal großes Danke für dein Lob. 

Ich denke der Vorteil an den aktuellen Artikel zu den Rechtsthemen ist, dass der Autor selbst vom Fach ist und sich nicht erst ein Journalist in das Thema hinein fräsen muss, eventuell mit Hilfe eines Anwalts, der selbst (aus Zeitgründen) nicht ganz zu tief im Thema drin ist. Gerade das Thema Accounts war bisher nur Inhalt von Dr jur.-Arbeiten. 




phan-tomias schrieb:


> Mir wurde mittlerweile 2 mal der Steam Account gehackt, was für Möglichkeiten bestehen, wenn der Account in der Zeit gesperrt wird, habt ihr da Erfahrungen? In diesem Fall würde ich nicht mal darüber informiert werden, weil meine Emailadresse entfernt wurde.



Angesichts der Problematik "Auslandssitz von Steam" passt der Spruch "Recht haben und Recht bekommen" treffend. Es ist empfehlenswert sich mit Valve in Verbindung zu setzen und möglichst viele Nachweise zu bringen, dass man der Account-Nutzer ist. Das gilt natürlich auch für die Verhinderung solcher Sperren (Alle Kaufbelege aufheben, Steam-Passwort schützen, keine Links in dubiosen E-Mails klicken, Vorsicht vor Phishing-Webseiten). Beim letzteren hat der BGH festgestellt (Online-Banking), dass der Nutzer u. U. auf seinem Schaden sitzen bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also liegt es auch an den Bildschirmen selbst, ob DS funktioniert oder nicht?
> Danke jedenfalls schonmal für die Erläuterung.


 
Ja, so funktioniert beispielsweise bei 27ern mit 2560er Auflösung DS meistens nicht.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (17. Juli 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei den Monitoren sind...ich hab' die Ausgabe zwar NOCH nicht, aber bei jedem eurer Monitor Tests habe ich mich immer fragen müssen, was Korona (oder so ähnlich) Bildung ist.

Ich kann mir nichts darunter vorstellen...


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juli 2012)

Wird im unteren Teil sogar mit Video erklärt:
PRAD | FAQ Monitore | Was ist eigentlich Overdrive und wie funktioniert es?


----------



## Airboume (17. Juli 2012)

Heyho!
Nachdem ich sogut, wie das ganze Heft durchgelesen habe will ich hier mal ein ausfühlicheres Feedback geben.
Ich versuche das monatlich so zu machen und schreibe natürlich für mich, aus meiner Sicht. 


*Special | Neue Funktionen:* Auch wenn sich vieles von allein versteht gute Sachen dabei und auch "neben" den PC geschaut.
*
Grafikkarten | HD 7970 GHz Edition:* Nicht sonderlich spannend, was aber wohl eher an der Karte liegt.^^
*Grafikkarten | Benchmark-Parcours 2012:* Sehr wertvoller Artikel um sich den Testbedingungen bewusst zu werden und natürlich sich was unter den Testergebnissen vorstellen zu können. Ansonsten super Parcous!
*Grafikkarten | 44 Grafikkarten im Test:* Schönes Intro und ansonsten ist für mich eher die "Enthusiasten-Vernunftsklasse" alá GTX670/HD7970 geeignet. Da (endlich) in ca. 3 Wochen ein komplett neuer Pc ansteht ("aktuelles" im Profil *hust*) kommt mir der Test eigendlich super gelegen. Schade nur, dass die MSI N570GTX PE fehlt - kommt der dest der Karte noch vor dem Heft 08/2012 online?
*Grafikkarten | VGA-Wasserkühler:* Wer trägt denn das Kürzel _(cb)_? Ansonsten für mich einer der interessantesten Artikel, weil ich eben am überlegen bin ob es sich lohnt auch mit der Graka auf Wakü zu gehen. Sowieso Wakü-Artikel find ich sehr interessant! Dürfen ruhig mehr werden.  Letztendlich lohnt es sich dann ja kaum eine GTX6x0 unter Wasser zu packen aufgrund der begrentzen Spannung und des Boostes... Nu ist mein Verlangen eine HD7970 @Wakü. 
*Grafikkarten | OC 670 gegen 7950:* Auch super Artikel, zudem ich es ja auch auf die GTX670 abgesehen habe. Zudem find ich es gut, dass hier weitergeforscht wird und auch auftretene Probleme genau ermittelt und beschrieben werden --> Boostblock + Coldbug..
*Grafikkarten | 33 OC-Tipps für Grafikkarten:* Nichts neues dabei. Einzig die Tabelle mit dem durchschnittlichen OC-Potential ist ganz brauchbar. Aber warum sind Hinweise (z.B. Tipp 04) oder jedes einzelne Programm als "Tipp" aufgelistet? Nur um "die 33 Tipps" wieder aufzuschreiben?
*
Prozessoren | Xeon E3 V2:* Ich hätts fast falsch von oben abgeschrieben.  Ansonsten ists cool, dass auch Xeons in dem Heft Platz finden. Ein Prozessor für Papa's anstehenden PC. ^^
*Prozessoren | Der Rekord-PC:* Viel Hardware mit viel Beschreibung und Versuchen. Sehr interessant zu lesen. Btw: Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz. 
*Prozessoren | Fertigungstechnologien:* Echt super Artikel, bekommt man einen super Überblick! Allerdings muss man oft mal wieder "zurücklesen", wegen den ganzen Zahlen, was aber keineswegs negativ ist - ich hab da villeicht nur etwas unkonzentriert gelesen so am Meer in Italien. *
Infrastruktur | Marktübersicht Lüfter:* Ganz brauchbarer Test, allerdings wäre es schön gewesen, wenn die Phobya G-Silent 18, die z.B. dem Nova Xtreme beiliegen, mitgetestet wären wurden.
*Infrastruktur | PCGH rüstet auf: Lüfter: *Nichts neues trotz meines offenen Aufbaus. 
I*nfrastruktur | Temperatur im Midi- & Big-Tower:* Ganz cooles Experiment - endlich ist der Mythos bewiesen. 
*Infrastruktur | Mobil GPU Übersicht:* Coole Übersicht und zudem Neuland für mich, weil ich sonst nichts mit Mobil-GPUs zu tun habe.
*Infrastruktur | Surround-Sound:* Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen. Anlage hab ich und ein Headset bräuchte ich irgendwann nochmal. Von daher nicht ganz unbrauchbar.^^
*
Peripherie | 23-/24-Zoll-LCDs: *Gut zu wissen, dass auch IPS-LCDs zocker glücklich machen können. Ansonsten wie immer sehr guter Monitortest.
*Peripherie | Monitor-Tuning:* Das erste was ich mache mit einem neuen Monitor ist doch Windoof und den Monitor perfekt aufeinander abzustimmen..?
*
Spiele & Software | Zerstörung in Prototype 2:* Schön zusammengefasste Infos. 
*Spiele & Software | Feature: Project Cars:* Auch wieder interessante Infos. 
*Spiele & Software | Tuning: Max Payne 3:* Wie für jedes neue und hochkarätige Spiel schön Infos, Tests und tipps zusammengefasst. Passt.
*Spiele & Software | Sperrung von Spiele-Accounts und Lizenzschlüsseln:* Viel Stoff, aber auch für mich gut verständlich erklärt und hat mich gut belehrt. 
*Spiele & Software | Windows 7 vom USB-Stick:* Softwaretechnisches brauch ich in der PCGH nicht. Das Prinzip vom Portablen Windows 7 ist auch schon seit langer Zeit bekannt.
*
Service | PCGH spart: SSDs:* Schön zusammengefasst und festigt meine Entscheidung auf die Samsung SSD 830.
*Service | Vorschau:* Ich freu mich. 

Also wiedermals ein gelungenes Heft. Nur weiter so!

LG
Air 


edit:
"Eine" Frage die ich vergessen habe gleich mit reinzuschreiben - weicht nen bisschen vom Topic ab, aber villeicht beantwortet sie ja trotzdem jemand. 
Hängen Phasen und Stromanschlüsse irgendwie zusammen? Ich meine um mit der Spannung schön hoch zu gehen ist es ja wichtig, dass die einzelnen Phasen nicht überlastet werden.
Und eine HD 7970 im Referenzdesign hat 5 Phasen und einen 8 Pol und einen 6 Pol Stecker. Wie kommt man darauf? Und wie finde ich heraus wie viele Phasen an der GPU sind ohne die Karte zu besitzen?
Und könnte jemand die beiden OC-Karten mit mehr Phasen aus dem Kasten auf S.45 mal im Preisvergleich verlinken?
Danke schonmal. 

edit2: Nach dem Urlaub den Rest ergänzt und die Fragen haben sich geklärt.


----------



## McZonk (17. Juli 2012)

Airboume schrieb:


> *Grafikkarten | VGA-Wasserkühler:* Wer trägt denn das Kürzel _(cb)_? Ansonsten für mich einer der interessantesten Artikel, weil ich eben am überlegen bin ob es sich lohnt auch mit der Graka auf Wakü zu gehen. Sowieso Wakü-Artikel find ich sehr interessant! Dürfen ruhig mehr werden.  Letztendlich lohnt es sich dann ja kaum eine GTX6x0 unter Wasser zu packen aufgrund der begrentzen Spannung und des Boostes... Nu ist mein Verlangen eine HD7970 @Wakü.


 Ein freier Mitarbeiter, der es mal wieder nicht ins Impressum geschafft hat *hust* und sich im Forum hinter dem links genannten Nick und roten Tierchen versteckt 

BTW: Respekt für den Monsterpost und dass du jeden Artikel derart genau analysierst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2012)

Da hat (cb) wohl den Zonk gezogen  



Airboume schrieb:


> *Prozessoren | Xeon E3 V2:* Ich hätts fast falsch von oben abgeschrieben. Ansonsten ists cool, dass auch Xeons in dem Heft Platz finden. Ein Prozessor für Papa's anstehenden PC. ^^
> *Spiele & Software | Feature: Project Cars:* Auch wieder interessante Infos.
> *Spiele & Software | Tuning: Max Payne 3:* Wie für jedes neue und hochkarätige Spiel schön Infos, Tests und tipps zusammengefasst. Passt.


Danke!



Airboume schrieb:


> *Prozessoren | Fertigungstechnologien:* _Habe ich noch nicht gelesen. Editiere ich die Tage, wenn ich Zeit finde._
> *Infrastruktur | Mobil PGU Übersicht:* _Habe ich noch nicht gelesen aus Nicht-wirklich-Interesse. Editiere ich aber die Tage, wenn ich Zeit finde._


Lesen, marsch marsch 



Airboume schrieb:


> Also wiedermals ein gelungenes Heft. Nur weiter so!


Schön zu hören


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2012)

Wie auch die letzten Ausgaben und das Sonderheft, mal wieder sehr sehr schön, viel Lesestoff für meine wenige Zeit, aber dafür kann ich sie mehr als sinnvoll füllen, danke hierfür PCGH  Ableuchten brauch ich jede Sparte ja nicht, das hat Airbourne ja schon bravourös übernommen. Zwei Dinge haben mich persönlich sehr erfreut: Zum einen die Fertigungstechnologien und die Hinweisbox bzgl. der Lithographie bei dem Artikel zu den neuen Karten --> so fühle ich mich mal wieder in's Studium zurückversetzt und erinnere mich an die Basiskenntnisse der Mikrosystemtechnik und -elektronik wieder zurück. Thx 
Zum anderen der Monintorentest, somit bin ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer des neuen Samsung Monitors, zwar ohne HDMI-Kabel, dafür mit 24" @ FullHD und schönen Bildern von meiner Graka


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Juli 2012)

Für Käufer der DVD-Version:
Bisher hat sich zwar niemand diesbezüglich gemeldet, aber falls ihr im fortgeschrittenen Spielverlauf bei einem Aufruf des Ruhm-Fähigkeiten-Menüs nach einem Stufenaufstieg immer wieder einen Absturz habt, liegt es an einem Bug in der deutschen Version. Er tritt bei Ruhm-Level 28 auf und lässt sich durch das Installieren eines Hotfixes beheben, der sich auf torchlight-game.de herunterladen lässt.

(Ich weiß aber wie erwähnt nicht, ob das Problem bei der Version auftritt, die wir auf der aktuellen Heft-DVD haben oder ob bei der Version der Hotfix bereits dabei ist.)


----------



## BartholomO (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir die neueste PCGH Zeitschrift heute auch geholt, und Torchlight lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren, im Menü gings gar nicht und wenn ich die CD geöffnet habe und dass Setup Manuell gestartet habe kommt nach etwa 1/4 Fortschritt eine Fehlermeldung 1305, die sagt dass ich sicherstellen soll dass es eine bestimmte Datei gibt und ich auf sie zugreifen kann. Dann bricht die Installation ab. Ich hab schon als Admin gestartet und im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet, aber nichts hilft, was könnt ich noch machen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Juli 2012)

Hilft dir dieser Tipp von Kollege Rosshirt weiter?

„Die Installation des Spiels bricht unter Windows 7 64bit mit der Meldung „Vorzeitiges Installationsende aufgrund eines Fehlers“ ab.

Navigiere per Kommandozeileneingabe in das Verzeichnis „Install“ auf der Torchlight-DVD. Führe dazu einen der beiden folgenden Schritte aus:
Rufe das „Install“-Verzeichnis mit dem Windows Explorer auf, mache dort bei gedrückter Shift-Taste einen Rechtsklick und wähle „Eingabeaufforderung hier öffnen“
Klicke auf „Start“, gib „cmd“ in das Suchfeld ein und bestätige mit Enter. Tippe in das neue Fenster „cd /d f:\install“ und ersetze dabei „f“ durch den Buchstaben deines DVD-Laufwerks. Bestätige erneut mit Enter.
Tippe anschließend „msiexec.exe /i Setup_German.msi /qb“ ein. Nach Betätigung der Enter-Taste sollte die Installation erfolgreich ausgeführt werden.““


----------



## BartholomO (20. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade dass erste, mit dem Eingabeaufforderung probiert, kam aber wieder der Fehler 1305 diesmal sogar schon während der Konfiguration.


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo...

mich würde freuen wenn man mal ein benschmarktest(bsp Bf3) sieht wo alle karten bei sind....warum wird die gigabyte geforce gtx 670 oc im forum immer hinter der asus gtx 670-DC2-2GD5 empfohlen dabei kommt sie nicht im einkaufsführer oder bei den 44 grafikkartentest vor?????????????

mfg


----------



## BartholomO (22. Juli 2012)

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee wegen Torchlight? Habe auch schon versucht den ganzen Torchlightordner von der CD auf den Desktop zu kopieren, aber bei einem bestimmten Fortschritt kommt auch ein Fehler dass die Pak.zip Datei nicht gelesen werden kann irgendwie. Heißt dass ich muss mir von PCGH eine neue CD anfordern? Andere Sachen z. B. Mozilla Thunderbird konnte ich von der CD installieren. Bin extra wegen der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe wegen Torchlight bei uns nämlich 3 Läden abgegrast bis ich erst einen gefunden habe der die Zeitschriften überhaupt verkauft und jetzt funzts nicht.


----------



## WuBomber411 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen warum ihr im aktuellen Test zu den Grafikkarten keine 6970 genutzt/empfohlen habt? Die 6970 Lightning gibt's doch mittlerweile schon für ~250€!
...oder is die Reihe einfach nicht mehr empfehlenswert? An der Leistung dürfte es doch kaum liegen oder?

_Review von xTc zur 6970 Lightning _

```
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/154504-review-msi-r6970-lightning-im-pcghx-check-radeon-hd-6970-vom-blitz-getroffen.html
```


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. Juli 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee wegen Torchlight? Habe auch schon versucht den ganzen Torchlightordner von der CD auf den Desktop zu kopieren, aber bei einem bestimmten Fortschritt kommt auch ein Fehler dass die Pak.zip Datei nicht gelesen werden kann irgendwie. Heißt dass ich muss mir von PCGH eine neue CD anfordern? Andere Sachen z. B. Mozilla Thunderbird konnte ich von der CD installieren. Bin extra wegen der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe wegen Torchlight bei uns nämlich 3 Läden abgegrast bis ich erst einen gefunden habe der die Zeitschriften überhaupt verkauft und jetzt funzts nicht.


 
Ich würde eine andere DVD probieren. Schick mir per PN deine Anschrift.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## BartholomO (26. Juli 2012)

Ok die neue DVD kam heute an, hab sie sofort installiert und hat sofort alles ohne Probleme funktioniert. Super Kundenservice!


----------



## MANotorer (28. Juli 2012)

*Torchlight auf Englisch*

Hallo Leute

ich hab ne Frage zu Torchlight.
Ist es möglich das ganze wieder auf englisch zu bekomen? mir ist der O-Ton einfach lieber und habe bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit dazu gesehen.

Gruß
MANotorer


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Habe in der Ausgabe einen Fehler gefunden. Auf der Seite 134 in der mittleren Tabelle steht der Core i5 3570K hätte die HD 3000 als Grafikeinheit.

Habe endlich die PCGH gefunden und zum ersten Mal gekauft. Die beste Hardware Zeitschrift die ich kenne! Werde ich jetzt öfters kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. Juli 2012)

Zum ersten Mal gekauft und dann gleich einen Fehler entdeckt?  Der 3570K hat natürlich eine HD4k - wenn du jetzt öfters kaufen wirst, dann ohne diesen Fehler


----------



## derP4computer (29. Juli 2012)

Werde meine Ausgabe 08/2012 erst im August lesen können ............. auch Eiliges sollte man nicht überhastet tun.


----------



## Gary94 (29. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zum ersten Mal gekauft und dann gleich einen Fehler entdeckt?  Der 3570K hat natürlich eine HD4k - wenn du jetzt öfters kaufen wirst, dann ohne diesen Fehler


 
Jep sowas springt mir förmlich in's Auge.  Auf die nächste Ausgabe freu ich mich schon besonders.


----------



## constantinosand (30. Juli 2012)

ich finde der umfangreiche grafikkartenbericht kam genau richtig
zusammen mit dem neuen spiele parcours und einem haufen fps diagrammen und tabellen

artikel wie die geschichte und fertigung der cpu's ergänzen die zeitschrift perfekt
davon könnte man ruhig mehr reintun und dafür vielleicht einbißchen weniger über mobile betriebssysteme berichten

allgemein hab ich das gefühl, dass die letzten seiten eher ein abschließender höhepunkt sein sollten statt nur ein abschluss
genau da könnte man interessante artikel veröffentlichen, welche einen nochmal aus den socken hauen

zb ein ein artikel über das leben eines bedeutenden spieleentwicklers und sein werdegang


----------



## StefanStg (5. August 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
Da ich zurzeit am Überlegen bin mir eine 680 mit Wakü zu Kaufen habe ich euren Artikel ,,Wakü meets OC,, durchgelesen dabei ist mir folgendes Aufgefallen: Ihr schreibt auf Seite 45 über die GTX 680 ich Zitiere: 
,,Wir erreichen ohne Anpassung des TDP-Limits bereits mit Lüftkühlung Spitzenwerte von bis zu 1,23 GHz für die GPU. Da die Spannung dabei 1,175V beträgt, können wir auch mit stärkerer Kühlung und gesteigertem TDP-Limit nicht mehr viel ausrichten. Mit Wasserkühlung und maximalem TDP-Limit reicht es immerhin noch für eine Verbesserung auf 1,30 GHz Chiptakt."  

In euren Benchmarks geht ihr unter Luft auf 1145 MHz und unter Wasser auf 1185 MHz. Warum habt ihr die 1,23 GHz bzw. 1,30 GHz nicht mit in den Benchmark genommen. Dann wäre der Vorsprung der GTX 680 noch größer im Vergleich zur HD 7970. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Frage beantworten.
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## constantinosand (5. August 2012)

stimmt es, dass zb bei den gpu tests in den testtabellen
bei der möglichen übertaktung der gpu und bei der möglichen übertaktung des vram
hier kein overvolting berücksichtigt wird ?

so ähnlich könnte es bei oc meets wakü vielleicht auch sein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2012)

*@ StefanStg*

Schau noch mal hin (hab die Ausgabe nicht vor mir liegen), aber die 1.300 MHz beziehen sich iirc auf den Turbo und der ist in den Benchmarks fei enthalten.


----------



## StefanStg (5. August 2012)

Jetzt wo ich genauer hinschaue sehe ich es . Dann danke ich für deine Antwort

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2012)

Problem solved


----------



## Harry70 (16. August 2012)

Warte schon auf die neue Ausgabe der PCGH wegen der Test bezüglich der His 7970 überlege sie zu kaufen warte aber erst den Test ab.


----------



## constantinosand (16. August 2012)

kann man sagen, dass sich nicht getestete grafikkarten aufgrund ihrer intransparenz weniger verkaufen als getestete?

wollen dann die hersteller nich, dass ihre produkte extern, also von der pcgh, getestet werden?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. August 2012)

1) Schwer zu sagen
2) idR nicht, nein

Die Fettungen sind übrigens nicht nötig und erschweren, wie ich finde, die Lesbarkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. August 2012)

Harry70 schrieb:


> Warte schon auf die neue Ausgabe der PCGH wegen der Test bezüglich der His 7970 überlege sie zu kaufen warte aber erst den Test ab.


 
Die Karte ist immer noch nicht bei uns eingetroffen. Die Powercolor HD 7970 PCS+ schon.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt die Gigabyte HD7970 zugelegt, weil sie kompakt genug für alle meine Rechner ist. Die von PCGH gemessene Länge stimmte natürlich (fast). Es waren zwischen 26,7 und 26,8 cm.


----------



## constantinosand (17. August 2012)

deine heimat is ja die vorprogrammierte lan party


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. August 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die Gigabyte HD7970 zugelegt, weil sie kompakt genug für alle meine Rechner ist. Die von PCGH gemessene Länge stimmte natürlich (fast). Es waren zwischen 26,7 und 26,8 cm.


 
Danke für die Bestätigung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (17. August 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestätigung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Gerne. 

Die Karte läuft mit lediglich 1,03 VGPU. Gutes Zeichen? 
Leider hat es bisher bis auf den Einbau und einen kurzen Funktionstest zu nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gerne.
> 
> Die Karte läuft mit lediglich 1,03 VGPU. Gutes Zeichen?
> Leider hat es bisher bis auf den Einbau und einen kurzen Funktionstest zu nicht mehr gereicht.


 
Das sollte für niedrigen Stromverbrauch und gutes OC-Potential sprechen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. August 2012)

So einfach ist es leider nicht.
Bei niedriger Spannung ist es meist ein High-Leakage-Chip, der unter sehr guter Kühlung (Wasser oder „schlimmer“) über ein höheres Potenzial verfügt als Low-Leakage-Chips, die mit höherer Spannung laufen. Klingt etwas kontra-intuitiv auf den ersten Blick, ja.


----------



## constantinosand (17. August 2012)

hinsichtlich des artikels zur intel cpu fertigung

hier ein gut *illustrierendes video* zur amd *cpu fertigung*

AMD CPU Manufacturing - YouTube


----------



## Metalhead85 (30. August 2012)

*Fehler Monitor Test PCGH 8/2012?*

Der LG IPS234V ist ja Testsieger geworden. Aber scheinbar hat die PCGH den gar nicht getestet, denn der LG hat keine Pivot-Funktion und sieht auch anders aus. Wird wohl eher so sein, dass der IPS235P getestet wurde. Sollte also mal korrigiert werden.

@ Carsten: Danke! Wusste ich nich, aber jetzt weißsch bescheid


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fehler Monitor Test PCGH 8/2012?*

Ist bereits korrigiert in Ausgabe 10/2012. 

Übrigens: Bitte an die zentralen Feedback-Threads halten - danke. Ich habe die Themen jetzt mal zusammengeführt.


----------



## Metalhead85 (30. August 2012)

Dann nur mal so'ne Frage: Habt ihr dann den IPS235P getestet oder war das vielleicht doch ein anderer?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2012)

In Ausgabe 08/2012 wurde im Rahmen der Marktübersicht (LC-Displays mit 23 und 24 Zoll) der LG IPS235P und nicht wie in dieser Ausgabe angegeben der LG IPS234V getestet. Ein entsprechender Hinweis befindet sich in der 10/2012, die nächste Woche im Handel ausliegt.


----------



## Metalhead85 (1. September 2012)

Tach!

Hab noch ne Frage: Habe den IPS235P von LG, komme aber beim Verbrauch "nur" auf 13 Watt. Daher wollte ich wissen, ob ihr noch etwas Bestimmtes beim LG eingestellt habt. Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Metalhead85 (4. September 2012)

Keiner von der Redaktion hier, der das kurz erklären könnte?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2012)

Marco ist derzeit in Urlaub, daher bitte etwas Geduld.


----------



## Metalhead85 (4. September 2012)

Aso! Gut zu wissen. Dann ist ja alles schick. Danke!


----------



## Metalhead85 (18. September 2012)

Marco schon aus dem Urlaub zurück?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (19. September 2012)

Metalhead85 schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Hab noch ne Frage: Habe den IPS235P von LG, komme aber beim Verbrauch "nur" auf 13 Watt. Daher wollte ich wissen, ob ihr noch etwas Bestimmtes beim LG eingestellt habt. Danke im Vorraus!


 
Melde mich hiermit zurück aus dem Urlaub: Bei maximaler Helligkeit (241 cd/m²) haben wir 35 Watt gemessen, 140 cd/m² waren es 26 Watt und bei rund 70 cd/m² etwa 17 Watt.


----------



## Metalhead85 (19. September 2012)

Ah ok. Im Testbericht steht etwas mit 8 Watt. Wie kam denn dieser Wert zustande? Oder ist das quasi nur ein theoretischer Wert gewesen?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. September 2012)

Okay, jetzt sehe ich es. Die 8 Watt im Benchmark meinst du? Das scheint ein "Druckfehler" zu sein. Denn in der internen Testtabelle und überall im Artikel tauchen die 8 Watt nicht mehr auf.

Marco


----------



## Metalhead85 (21. September 2012)

Genau. Also auf Seite 103 oben rechts in der Tabelle mit der Überschrift: "LCDs mit LED-Beleuchtung arbeiten sparsam".


----------



## GoldenMic (22. September 2012)

Ich hab nun den LG IPS234V vor mir stehen. 
Hab mich vorhin schon nach Dingen wie Overdrive Regler totgesucht und wollt hier grade fragen wo ihr den gefunden habt.
Werde mir nun aber den LG IPS235P noch ansehen, denn dieser hier ist zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, ein paar Funktionen fehlen mir aber dennoch.


----------

